# Newbie needs help 454 E



## slade3992 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey i am new to this forum I am looking for a used tractor and I ran across a real nice one it is an International 454 E it has a serial number plate on it that also has komatsu on there as well with Chinese . I did a search for that model and it turned up nothing only 454 domestic made with 3 cyl diesel or 4 cyl gas this tractor has a 4 cylinder diesel. I stopped by the local dealer and it does not exist in there parts book. The 454 E is very similar to the 454 looking at the picture round rear fenders instead of flat rear fenders. 

My question being who made that motor komatsu? Nissan? would that model be an ongoing problem with part should I need them? Should I walk away from that one?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Great to have you Slade! If it is a Komatsu, there's nothing wrong with that. Compared a Komatsu up against a Cat backhoe and the Japanese equivilent was every bit as well built and in some cases looked stronger.


----------



## slade3992 (Oct 7, 2010)

well this tractor is around a 1970 ish model and even though the dealer could not find any info in the book on it he did recall some tractors in the 200 series that komotsu were involved in that had a nissan diesel and were not faulty but engine parts were almost impossible to find if one did have a failure


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well.....If in doubt, look at something else, would be my advice. Too many other cjoices that are a for sure thing when it comes to parts availibility. Let us know what you get.


----------



## slade3992 (Oct 7, 2010)

will do, thanks for the reply I have been on cummins diesel forum for a few years and have always had any question answered so when I ran across this question to the forums I went, Love em thanks


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Komatsu and International Harvester had a Joint marketing?Manufacturing venture for Japan, "Kimco" Komatsu International Manufacturing Co. They Distribuited Harvester products in Japan and made components and small tractors to be badged by harvester and sold world wide,
Examples Kimco 4wd axle fitted to Doncaster built 84series Tractors and 255 compact tractor.


----------



## slade3992 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info, seems like it might be more trouble than it's worth


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

As i am not familiar with a 4 cyl 454 E, i am curious ???

Can u post some photo,s????


----------



## slade3992 (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## slade3992 (Oct 7, 2010)

I didn't get any pictures of the engine the owner said it was a Komotsu diesel but I didn't see any markings on it. I did find that some of the 200 series off set tractors that were a joint deal with komotsu had a nissan diesel 3 cylinder I think


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Interesting!!!! Certainly looks like a 454 Non Cab with elephant ear feders & early swept back front axle. But that engine is certainly not IH As you say it is a Komatsu unit,


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Suggest ypu try a post on Red Power Forum on IH pages for more info, Be interested in any replies.!!

Red Power Magazine Community


----------



## slade3992 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok thanks, that tractor had at one time had a top like the 454 but the bars were cut off at the rear Axel


----------



## Michael York (Mar 20, 2020)

slade3992 said:


> Hey i am new to this forum I am looking for a used tractor and I ran across a real nice one it is an International 454 E it has a serial number plate on it that also has komatsu on there as well with Chinese . I did a search for that model and it turned up nothing only 454 domestic made with 3 cyl diesel or 4 cyl gas this tractor has a 4 cylinder diesel. I stopped by the local dealer and it does not exist in there parts book. The 454 E is very similar to the 454 looking at the picture round rear fenders instead of flat rear fenders.
> 
> My question being who made that motor komatsu? Nissan? would that model be an ongoing problem with part should I need them? Should I walk away from that one?
> 
> any help would be appreciated


do you still have the tractor I'm needing help with mine


----------

